# Brancher plusieurs microphones sur un iPad



## chomsky (19 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je suis professeur dans un collège, et jaimerais réaliser une émission «radiophonique» avec un petit groupe délèves. Pour cela, jaimerais savoir sil était possible de brancher 4 microphones sur un iPad mini. Je sais quil est possible de de brancher un micro sur liPad, mais plusieurs micros, est-ce faisable ? Je pense quil faudrait passer par une table de mixage, mais existe-t-il des tables de mixage capables de se connecter à liPad mini via un adaptateur ?

Merci davance pour vos réponses.

Chomsky


----------

